# Samsung RX-V373 Audio Help



## EyesBL7 (May 21, 2016)

So, a very novice user here please bare with me. I'm (trying to) using my Samsung RX-V373 AV receiver strictly as an HDMI hub for the time being. I'm running 4 different components into the HDMI inputs and one HDMI cable running out of the receiver directly to the HDMI2 input on my TV. Video is coming in fine from all 4 inputs. However...no audio. Is the audio not running through the HDMI cable between the receiver and the TV for some reason? Is there a basic setting option I'm missing?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

EyesBL7 said:


> So, a very novice user here please bare with me. I'm (trying to) using my Samsung RX-V373 AV receiver strictly as an HDMI hub for the time being. I'm running 4 different components into the HDMI inputs and one HDMI cable running out of the receiver directly to the HDMI2 input on my TV. Video is coming in fine from all 4 inputs. However...no audio. Is the audio not running through the HDMI cable between the receiver and the TV for some reason? Is there a basic setting option I'm missing?


Look in your manual at sections like "Selecting the Input Source and Favorite Setting with One Touch Scene
and
Configuring Playback Settings for Different Playback Sources ( Option Menu ).
Also,
In Configurations, HDMI Settings.
There are several things you have to tell it for the sound to come out,
There is a spot in this last section ( HDMI ) that disables audio output from the speakers. Check to see if that is Off , it's default is set to On.
There are many things you will tweak in this unit for how you want each device to playback. For the DirecTV you should choose the Dolby DD 5.1 for the audio and have your DirecTV receiver set to play DD 5.1.

Edit / Add: I just realized you called the RXV373 a Samsung when it is a Yamaha.


----------

